# Hard Lumps in Goats Udder



## milkmaid (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi everyone~ 

I have an urgent question which I hope someone out there could help me out with. I just bought two milking does two weeks ago, and the one doe had small lumps in her udder which the previous owner didnt think would be a problem. They are like little, hard, individual round balls inside and in places they are clumped together. While milking yesterday one lump that is right near the teat, was leaking a clear fluid and this concerns me a little bit! I dont think it is mastitis because there are no curds or anything in her milk.....
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My LaMancha doe has lumps near where the teat and udder go together. According to Sheep and Goat Medicine, these are small misplaced clusters of milk producing tissue.









My hands get damp as I milk, as milk leaks from those lumps.

Keep them clean and they shouldn't be a problem. I have found that the iodine based teat dips make them worse. I now use Chlorhexadine on this doe.


----------



## milkmaid (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you Alice! 
Well I guess it could be what you described! And it even looks like the picture, but there is a clear liquid comming out of the lumps? 

Grace


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes clear now. At first, it seemed like regular milk. They have improved (lessened in size and hardness) as her lactation progresses and with the change in teat dip.

Make sure you really work on having clean hands when you milk and have her udder clean before you start milking.


----------



## milkmaid (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks so much Alice!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I just wanted to add that mastitis doesn't always present with obvious changes to the milk. I don't think your doe has mastitis from the description, just wanted to let you know. We've had milk that looked and tasted perfectly normal that came back positive for staph mastitis. The only reason we tested was because she gelled on a California Mastitis Test. You can buy them at feed stores - I suggest you add one to your arsenal!


----------

